# Manual Exam Verification



## sumanmysore (Jan 11, 2018)

Has anybody ever purchased a manual verification? I got 67 on my PE civil structural and did not pass so I am debating if I should purchase this. Please advice.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 11, 2018)

Is 67 a scaled score? How many questions did you answer cirrectly?


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 11, 2018)

If you have $75 burning a hole in your pocket, then maybe it is worth it. But considering it has never changed a failing score to a passing score then it would probably be a waste of money. My guess is you would need 2 answers changed. Chances of that are very small.  If you had a 69 (assuming 70 is passing), it may be worth it.  Even then, the chances of getting it changed would be very small.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 11, 2018)

Also think about what the verification truly is...They check to make sure your answers were properly transferred to the scoring system. If you did not fully erase 1 answer, before putting the correct answer,  that is not a valid response. I don't think they would put theanswer as the one you fully entered


----------



## sumanmysore (Jan 12, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Is 67 a scaled score? How many questions did you answer cirrectly?


I think so. Texas provides grades and somebody else here got a 70 and passed.


----------



## sumanmysore (Jan 12, 2018)

David Connor said:


> If you have $75 burning a hole in your pocket, then maybe it is worth it. But considering it has never changed a failing score to a passing score then it would probably be a waste of money. My guess is you would need 2 answers changed. Chances of that are very small.  If you had a 69 (assuming 70 is passing), it may be worth it.  Even then, the chances of getting it changed would be very small.


I think you are right. Its a waste of time and money. Don't understand why they do it in the first place.


----------

